# 8105 Work Limitation



## RogerA (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,
We finally lodge our application on the 21-02-2012 by post
We got an email very quickly confirming that they receive our application and payment.
We got letter saying that my boyfriend granted 
Bridging Visa A
Condition 8105 work Limitation

I have question, can he apply to work full time? If yes which form or paperwork we need to provide?

Thanks guys, and good luck to everyone!
Roger A


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

What visa was he on before you applied and has that expired? If its expired he can apply to have the work limitation removed using form 1005. You'll have to prove financial hardship but generally they approve it for people who have applied for a defacto visa. Assuming your applying for a defacto visa.

If his previous visa is still valid he has to stay under those visa conditions until it expires. Then his bridging visa a will kick in. He can only apply to have work limitation removed once his bridging visa kicks in.


----------



## vivi87 (Jul 20, 2012)

hello there,
I have just been granted with the Brigding Visa A, work condition 8105 as well, i am still holding a student visa which is gonna be expired very soon. I am applying for Partner visa 820 on marriage basis, am I eligible to apply for removing the work limitation for the reason of financial hardship? I am looking for a full time job so really need an unlimited work condition, but I am concerned that if I apply for unlimited work condition with the reason of financial hardship, is immigration gonna doubt abt my case in which my husband is committed to provide basis living condition for me?
Please help, thanks a lot!


----------



## RogerA (Dec 30, 2011)

I sent my form 1005 and put all supporting evidence on Friday, and I got letter back on wednesday. I can work full time now.
Thanks for the help.
For vivi if you have a letter from your prospective employer you should attach it to ur application, I think with the increase of general living cost and all they won't be so hard on you.


----------



## vivi87 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi RogerA,
what kind of supporting documents did u submit? Im still looking for job so dont have any letter from prospective employer .


----------



## RogerA (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi,
I send rent receipt, bills (electricity,phone,Internet), sample of food bill per-week, bank statement from both. That's the basics. And there is a question that you need to answer why you need to work full time, explain to them honestly why and attached specific evidence with it too! Like one of my work going to volunteer administration so I might loose the job and I attach letter about it.


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi guys...

First of all...congratulations Roger for getting full work rights...

Dear Vivi, I have to correct whatsnext you can apply for work rights restriction before the bridging visa kicks in BUT if you get them granted they are not valid until your bridging visa kicks in...

Attach and possible evidence about expenses you have groceries, living, mobiles, transport etc. ... I just recently got my work rights granted, have a look what I handed in here

All the best for you!


----------

